# Motorhomeshow Rallies 2011



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We have now completed the listings for all the shows that Motorhomefacts will definitely be having a rally at next year. Please scroll to the bottom of the rally page here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

There are a few other shows, but as yet we have not got marshals in place for them, we will list those if marshals become available.

Booking with the show organisers at some of the shows is not yet open, but you can still add your names to the MHF list if you intend going. :wink:

The sooner you can do that the better as it gives us an idea of how many folks to expect and how many places to reserve with the organisers.

We had a record turn out at these rallies this year, with lots of new members joining us, hopefully it will be the same next year. 

Remember if you camp with us you get a £2 club discount and you also get to meet and put faces to a few of the names you are familiar with on the site.

Look forward to seeing a few more names go on the lists. :wink:


----------

